# Arowana discussion continued...



## ezlife

Since my other thread is locked for some reason, i will post this new thread:

For those of you that are not familar with arowanas, here is some GENERAL information:

1) arowanas are supposed to be very old fishes, they are in south america, asian, australia and africa. Each one of these countries has there own arowanas but they are "different" for example, the south americans have long anal and dorsal fins compared to the rest, etc.

This is weird becasue some scientists say it supports the "continental drift theory". This was the theory that all countries were one big mass, then with tectonic plates moving, etc. our conteninets look the way they do now. So with south america, africa, etc. they are all "the same family" so to speak, but yet they are so different and from different parts of the world.

2) south americans can grow 3-4 feet in wild but around 2 feetish in the aquariums. The asians are smallest, jardinis (australias) are meaner more teritorial. All of these require BIG BIG tanks when full grown.

3) feeding, when small they eat guppies, when larger they eat comet goldfishes, when larger, you can even feed them frogs. <some people beleive that feeding live foods will enhance there colors> i dont know if you can feed them a mice, but anything is possible, although it might hurt the arowana if the mouse fights back <shrug>

4) ONLY ASIAN AROWANAS ARE ILLEGAL IN THE U.S. You can buy jardinis, silvers, etc. in some LFS. The asian arowanas are illegal because they are on CITES list and on endangered species list. however they are legal in canada.

The "super red" asian arowanas can get $1000-2000 for a baby (3-4 inches). The bigger they get they can get more expensive, i have heard of full grown red arowanas going for $10,000+ EASY! So yes they can become expensive to buy. The demand for them is very high too, and the arowana farms in malaysia etc. can't keep up with the demand.

When it comes to asian arowanas it can get confusing with all the different grades, etc. so i dont want to get too specific in it.

baby south americans can go for $15-$25 each, baby jardinis can go for $40 each. So these are much cheaper.

5) may people (asians in particular) believe that arowanas are good luck and bring fortune. Its mysticism/supersitition, some say feung shui.

They also bring on good conversations like piranhas. When people see a long fish that looks like a snake or eel and never seen it, it can be interesting. When they eat, they have a "whipping action" and strikes at the target kind of like a snake. i have also heard of a "wherling action" where the arowana circles the goldfish very fast which creates a suction and then boom, it strikes it while the goldfish is confused trying to keep balance from being sucked.

They are also notorious jumpers and thats how they eat in the wild! so keep bricks to keep the hood down so they dont "bust out" of your tank.

Geez, i been typing for a while now and there is still so much to be said, but i will leave it at this for now and if anybody wants to add to it, feel free.


----------



## ezlife

Another thing:

With the asian aro, they have "microchip insertions", when i first got into them i didnt know they are that special of a creature.

http://www.aquariumfish.com.my/fishnotes/arowana.html


----------



## pcrose

I just want an arrowana that has some blue in it prefererbly a lot. What is your fave arrowana or which is the best to get do you think?


----------



## ezlife

pcrose, There are such things are blueish arowanas, they are very very rare, and rarer and more costly than the red arowanas. Are you in the U.S.? if so, asian arowanas are illegal anyway. Sorry :sad:


----------



## SnowCichlid.

I have yet to actually see one other than in pictures, Are they that amazing.
They do look good, but for some of the prices on the market, it just puzzles me


----------



## thePACK

actually i've seen black aros as adults and they have a bluelish color to them.


----------



## thePACK

http://www.kingsoftheaquarium.com 
pictures of adult black aro


----------



## baby_dragon

I've decided to buy an arrowana, of course there are only silver ones here, but they are so beautiful it doesn't bother me! I'm getting a 150 gal made right now to house him, but does anybody know what other suitale tankmates I could get that are interesting aswell? I was thinking of some convict cichlids... or any other kinds?? I'll try to get some pics asap. He/She's a 6" and they are going to sex it at the store for me. Awesome...


----------



## Innes

Rays, Oscars, Pacus, larger catfish, and possably giant gouramies


----------



## thePACK

you can add a variety of ciclids in with them,jack dempseys,oscars,silver dollars,things that are bigger then what he can swallow..and interesting i did not know you can tell female from male ..please let me know how ask how this is done.


----------



## ezlife

baby dragon,

innes and the pack is correct. as long as arowana cant swollow it and vice versa you should be good. Anything with teeth and can nip fins is avoided (i.e. piranhas, lol)

i think they tell the male/female by the anal and dorsal fins, one has longer than the other, i cant remember.

Out of curisotiy where and how much is a 6"? i had the baby ones 3" or so and it was a pain to take care of and died. next time I will buy an semi adult instead of a fragile youngster.


----------



## rare0nesf

theirs all kinds of aros the best one I have seen in person is the cross back
ones and they were asking 4500 for one 2 some people they are for luck.

R1...


----------



## Xenon

I think I saw these at my LFS store this weekend. They were crazy lookin!


----------



## Judazzz

All I've seen around here are common silver aro's: 15 bucks for a 2" fish, 25 bucks for a 4" one... They're really cool looking, but for me they get too large to house :sad:

Does anyone know how many different species of aro's exist?


----------



## thePACK

asian,african.australian, silver and black? i think those are the only 1s?


----------



## RhomZilla

Aside from the different species of Arrowanas, aren't they hard to keep in the tank regarding PH and/or water conditions? Its just an example of comparing water perimeters with RBs to Pirayas?

I've had Arrows before in the past and never had it last more then 5" because most folks told me that water conditions played a huge role. Or am I just a bad owner.


----------



## ezlife

Rhomzilla,

I beleive you are correct. I have had problems with small specimens and actually made a post about it not long ago.

1) they are NOT as hardy as RBs. At least in there younger years of developement, as they get older they get more hardy.

2) when they are small (like 3-4") i have had problems with them because i have hang on the back filters (power filters) and with them and the air bubbles, it causes a lot of stress on them and they die.
So i had to turn off those things so the surface of the water would be calm again and then once i turn them back on they would get stressed.

So i dunno.


----------



## unxchange

Adult Arowanas are not that picky about water parameters.. but Juvenile Arowanas that are smaller than 4'' should not be bought from the LFS because juvenile Arowanas are extremely weak/fragile fish and will die because of a little alteration in your water.


----------



## RhomZilla

So ezlife.. What your trying to imply is that if I were to get Arrows, the best thing to do is get them already close to a matured age? Considering juveniles are more sensitive to water perimeters when they're no bigger than a few inches??


----------



## ezlife

Rhomzilla,

basically, yes. Let me tell you from my personal recent expereince:

i had 2 babys (2-3" or so) and one died for no reason whatsoever (water condition, temperature, EVERYTHING was fine) so the other arowana owners i talked to said that maybe my other one was picking on this one and killed it, thats the only logical explaination.

Then after i sold my piranhas my 55 gallon was empty so i decided to "be nice" and give it plenty of swimming space. well i have a emp 400 and aquatech 30-60 it caused too much current and rippes and it died from the stress.

So at $25.00 a peice, it was a waste of $50. Had i have started off buying a 5"+ specimen, i *might* have avoided all this. So i would say yes, buy a larger more mature specimen.

keep in mind they can grow 2-3 feet! so you dont want to buy them at full maturity or too close to it cause they are difficult to transport at that size. The best is to get them not too small but not too mature.

Let me know if you come across any stores or deals because i am in the market for them again. Most LFS only sell them baby size, i have yet to find one in STL that sells a semi mature one. I think thats becasue of lack of space and they eat too much food at that size so it cuts down on the owners profit.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I had a common silver before but he died because my parents wouldn't let me buy a bigger tank for him. They said my room was already like Sea World! When he died I measured him and he was 22 inches.


----------



## ezlife

atlanta,

i am sorry to hear about that. Did you try to sell him/her first? a 22 incher is probably worth a couple hundred <i dont know exactly cause i never seen one that big at lfs>.

So how did it die? just from lack of space cause exessive ammonia or what?

sorry to hear about your loss. shame on your parents


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Ya I was really pissed at my parents for awhile. He died because the tank was too small(40 gallon) and that caused him to rub his mouth on the glass all the time. This rubbing caused the two feelers on his mouth to tear, eventually causing him lose them. After that happend he would actually run into the glass instead of just rub it. 
The lfs, advised me to completly cover the tank in hopes that he would see the cover and not hit the glass, but it didn't work.







He was a great fish. And no I didn't try and sell him because I was just a kid and wanted to try and help my friend through it.


----------



## RhomZilla

ezlife..
Thanks for all your info. Always had doubts about getting Arrows again for the reasons and negative results on having them before. I give you much props and applaud for this informative session.









Here in Cali, we have the most count within the Asian population. Just by that you should get an idea of how Arrows are popular on this side of the coast.. adults, babies, legal and the unmentionable kinds...


----------



## Olson

ezlife said:


> Another thing:
> 
> With the asian aro, they have "microchip insertions", when i first got into them i didnt know they are that special of a creature.
> 
> http://www.aquariumfish.com.my/fishnotes/arowana.html


 They also come with papers from the farm they were bred at,all these fish are very well documented when thy leve the farm
















BTW...If any fish and game are are lookin at this pick I got this pick running down the street taking pics of illegal fish


----------



## ezlife

atlanta- yeah with no feelers that will do it, sorry about your loss, but maybe one day you will get another one and start over, (without parents intervention of course, lol)

rhomzilla- your welcome







your not a bad owner, its just that with baby arowanas sh*t happens.

Olsen- thats a pretty arow that you somehow got a picture of








how big is it? looks like 7" to me. was i right?

yup with asian poplulations and cali i have heard stories of lfs selling them. asians find them lucky and all sorts of feug shui behind it (i am chinese so i have a little bit understanding from there perspective), althought i am born and raised in U.S. so i am very "americanized", lol.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

ya ill give it another shoot when i move out. It really wasn't that hard for me to raise him







. Im not sure why everyone has had a hard time raising them from a small size?


----------



## unxchange

It's not that we all have a hardtime, Arowanas are just more fragile as juveniles.. kinda like all of other fish... but their juvenile stage can reach up to 4''.

Olson, that is a great looking Arowana.. but definately nothing i will pay $1400 for.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

1400! sh*t thats a grip!


----------



## Olson

Actually if I remember right that was 2200$,well that what a guy I know who lives down the street in hole that new someone that knows someone elses brother freind paid for it.


----------



## thePACK

Olson said:


> Actually if I remember right that was 2200$,well that what a guy I know who lives down the street in hole that new someone that knows someone elses brother freind paid for it.


 wow your friend is one lucky guy to know somebody of somebody grandma,sister,brother ,cousin,great uncle,girlfriend.friend......


----------



## unxchange

:laugh:







They are usually not that much.. how big is it?


----------



## thePACK

unxchange said:


> They are usually not that much.. how big is it?


 anything in the hundred is alot..for a fish anyways...


----------



## Olson

My brothers friends sister that lives in the hole told me about 11 inch


----------



## thePACK

Olson said:


> My brothers friends sister that lives in the hole told me about 11 inch


 wow ..you friend sister brother ..what kinda tank does he she have it in?


----------



## Judazzz

Can't you guys just pretend you're talking about a guppy or your g/f or whatever: I'm getting a headache trying to decypher your coded posts


----------



## ezlife

Hey guys! Great news!

Yesterday i called around LFS and i found a 12"+ silver arowana.

Today i picked him/her up.

Atlanta- i need your help/advise, the "feelers" or barbells or whatever are bent, not broke off but not sticking out straight and hes running into the glass. Any advise on what to do or if it will heal itself?

and i noticed there is a bruise on the top of his body (probably from the struggle and being netted, etc.)

But anyway, other than those 2 things, all is good. I got him for $119.00+tax. he/she probably 12+ inches.

I am tempted to go back later this week and buy another one so it will have a friend.


----------



## RhomZilla

Congrats on your find ezlife!!!







Must be nice to have money to spend on an expensive fish!!


----------



## ezlife

rhomzilla: thanks! its not that expensive, i will trade it for one of your rhoms









They had this Pacu there it was HUGE, like a 12"+ RB pacu! and they only wanted $16 for it. i figured that pacu ate at least $16 worth of food to get that big so its a steal, but i need a bigger tank, lol.

I like the asian arrows, but because of the costs and legality factor i cant get one







i just couldnt imagine how pissed i would be if a $2200 fish had jumped out of the tank and died or died for whatever reason period. If you had a 11" "super red" asian that thing would be worth almost 5 figures. I would tie the tank lids down with a bungie cord, lol.


----------



## baby_dragon

I want an asian aro, but it looks like up here in canada, I won't be finding that. Only silvers up here. Every once a year, maybe a jardini.


----------



## ezlife

baby dragon,

they are legal in canada and from what i hear you can get them at some LFS. If you live in toronto or vancuver you shouldnt have too hard of a time getting them. <from what i hear, i havnt went fish shopping in canada>


----------



## unxchange

Yes, but it will still cost a huge amount of money even in Canada.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

ez, sorry for the slow response. Was in Vegas for the weekend. As far as the feelers on the front of your arow's mouth are concerned, you need to make sure they don't get too damaged. Like I said that is what eneded up killing mine. Try to postions the tank somewhere in your house where there is very little to no traffic. These fish get startled fairly easy. Also make sure you have a huge tank for him. They like to cruise around as I'm sure you already know. Mine was 23" in a 40 gallon tank when he died... So keep that in mind. Hope that helps? Good Luck bro!


----------



## baby_dragon

I've called around, no such luck. I live in nowheresville, saskatchewan (sakatoon to be precise). I was supposed to be getting my 6" silver aro in a week, but now my aquarium glass for my 150 gal that came in, one of the pieces broke from the person who unloaded it and dropped it. (ANGRY) now I have to wait a whole other week for the 150 gallon to be set up, and another week for the aro







I hate waiting. At least I get another paycheck in the meantime, so I can buy some filter earlier. (The guy at my lfs that is a family friend is hooking me up with a canister MAGNUM 350 PRO SYSTEM filter kit for $75 off just for me). I already checked the aro out, he's so cute. The lfs guy's holding him for me. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## ezlife

atlanta- thanks for the reply. Did you have a good time in vegas? Its been a while since i been there, i dont really gamble anymore these days.

With the aro, i will do just that, these last 2 days he or she has been doing better, i think the stress is going down and shes getting used to the enviroment more, no more crashing into the glass.

Does anybody here have problems with there aro NOT eating? I have a baby oscar in there and he eats the goldfish, so far i havnt seen the aro eat yet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

ezlife said:


> atlanta- thanks for the reply. Did you have a good time in vegas? Its been a while since i been there, i dont really gamble anymore these days.
> 
> Does anybody here have problems with there aro NOT eating? I have a baby oscar in there and he eats the goldfish, so far i havnt seen the aro eat yet.


 Vegas was cool! We went out to watch the Monster trucks world finals! As far as gambling goes, I cam back with $3 of Vegas's money!







My buddy lost $200 lol. 
Also don't let that oscar steal all the food! Make sure your arow. gets the food also or else he will not make it.


----------



## ezlife

Atlanta- Anytime you are in the + at a casino your good, whether it is $1, $3, or $500, or $2000. as long as its in the positive range, lol. Thats my way of looking at it.

I used to be very into Blackjack and roulette but now i have toned down on it, there were times when i walked in the casino with 2 grand in my wallet and out with nothing, after having that happen a few times i learned quick. Its always up and down, i might win the whole month straight then give it all back in one night, so after a while, its like a waste of time. before i turned 21, i used to drive to canada to gamble cause its 19 there, and i used to be hella good, but then my luck turned.

But anway, i found out why my arowana was hitting the glass. He had ICK. The lfs i bought him from he had ick then it got spreaded to my tank, i noticed white spots on my oscar and i am like WTF, so now that i got this problem fixed, things are better and today i saw him eat for the first time in 2 weeks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

ezlife said:


> But anway, i found out why my arowana was hitting the glass. He had ICK. The lfs i bought him from he had ick then it got spreaded to my tank, i noticed white spots on my oscar and i am like WTF, so now that i got this problem fixed, things are better and today i saw him eat for the first time in 2 weeks.


 Bummer! Im sorry to hear that he had ick! But I am glad to hear you finally got him to eat! Good luck


----------



## baby_dragon

poor arowana... hopefully he gets better. they're beautiful creatures


----------

